# Jands Vista Control from QLab



## LD4Life (Dec 19, 2013)

So, I have just discovered that the Jands Vista software for Mac does not support MSC. I have Vista V1 and QLab running on the same machine (don't worry, it's powerful enough to run both), and need to have QLab communicating with Vista since it runs the rest of my show control and I don't want my Op having to switch back and forth between the two programs. My thought is to write a script cue that would basically "click" Go for me when triggered. However, I really have no clue what the script would need to say in order to perform the action. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Or, if you know of a better way to do it, feel free to throw that in as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## doctrjohn (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't help with writing a script, but I believe MSC was implemented in Vista V2; is upgrading an option? Otherwise, if you haven't already tried, you might want to post your question over on Jands forum.

Best,
John


----------



## James Feenstra (Dec 30, 2013)

doctrjohn said:


> I can't help with writing a script, but I believe MSC was implemented in Vista V2; is upgrading an option? Otherwise, if you haven't already tried, you might want to post your question over on Jands forum.
> 
> Best,
> John


John is correct, MSC is in V2, and V2 is a free upgrade. It will work with any Jands hardware you already own.


----------



## LD4Life (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I've gotten everything working wonderfully.


----------

